# Buying property in Sicily directly from owner



## William1891 (May 28, 2021)

Hello,

Me and my partner have been living in Malta for many years and have travelled a lot to Sicily and fallen in love with the island. Now we have decided that we want to buy property in Sicily and we have been keeping an eye out for property listed on sites like Idealista and Immobiliare for some time.



I am wondering if its common to buy property in Sicily directly from the owner (with notary and geometra)? Is there a lot of property on the market not listed on the sites mentioned above? What are the main cons buying directly from owner in Sicily? Our prioritization in terms of regions are:
1.Ortigia
2.Modica
3.Ragusa

Any insights would be much appreciated.

/ William


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Lower priced properties are rarely offered by agents. The agent fee would end up being too huge relative to the property value.

Main con will be finding those places. You could drive around for months looking for little green for sale signs but you need to ask yourself why haven't the locals bought it?


----------

